# BEEF STICKS 21MM with Legg's # 116 ...  MONEY SHOT ....



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2015)

Mise en place.....    Leggs #116, AMES Phos and cure #1.... all weighed out and ready to add to the meat...    Also a cup with 350 grams crushed ice and water...













DSCF2186.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015







The stick tube I made....  super thin wall and the meat pushes really easily through it....













DSCF2188.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015


















DSCF2189.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015






Greasing up everything that needs grease...  I lube the o-ring before it goes in the piston...  and after....













DSCF2190.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015


















DSCF2191.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015






Meat in the mixer and all the other stuff.....













DSCF2192.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015


















DSCF2193.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015






Time to stuff.... I cut the casings 30" because 15" is all the room I have in the MES 30.....













DSCF2195.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015






21MM casing on the stuffing tube....   easy-peasy....













DSCF2196.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015






Hanging to dry in the warm smoker......













DSCF2197.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015






Left over casing back in the pack and heat sealed...   also the Legg's bag sealed....   













DSCF2198.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015


















DSCF2199.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015


















DSCF2202.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015






Applying the smoke now that the smoker has cooled down....   will be turning up the heat slowly until the smoker
reaches about 145-150 ish.....   then will leave the sticks in the smoker at that temp. until tomorrow noon ish...
I will check the sticks temp. and see where I am at...













DSCF2200.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015


















DSCF2201.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 24, 2015






I will see how we like the Legg's stick seasoning...   If it's as good as I hear it is....   20# batches next time...   can't
take much longer than 5#'s....  4 hours today from start to finish...   clean up is a bear....


Temperature Time Temperature Time
°F (°C) (Minutes) °F (°C) (Seconds)

130 (54.4) 112 min... 146 (63.3) 169 sec
131 (55.0) 89 min....  147 (63.9) 134 sec
132 (55.6) 71 min....  148 (64.4) 107 sec
133 (56.1) 56 min....  149 (65.0) 85 sec
134 (56.7) 45 min....  150 (65.6) 67 sec
135 (57.2) 36 min....  151 (66.1) 54 sec
136 (57.8) 28 min....  152 (66.7) 43 sec
137 (58.4) 23 min....  153 (67.2) 34 sec
138 (58.9) 18 min....  154 (67.8) 27 sec
139 (59.5) 15 min....  155 (68.3) 22 sec
140 (60.0) 12 min....  156 (68.9) 17 sec
141 (60.6) 9 min......  157 (69.4) 14 sec
142 (61.1) 8 min......  158 (70.0) 0 sec
143 (61.7) 6 min.......
144 (62.2) 5 min.......
145 (62.8) 4 min.......

Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 24, 2015)

DO, They are looking good!


----------



## tropics (Jul 24, 2015)

Dave they look great,That is a great idea on making the tube.

Richie


----------



## fished (Jul 24, 2015)

Dave, those look great.  Can't wait to see them finish and to find out how you liked the seasoning mix.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> DO, They are looking good! :points:






tropics said:


> Dave they look great,That is a great idea on making the tube.
> Richie
> 
> :points:






Fished said:


> Dave, those look great.  Can't wait to see them finish and to find out how you liked the seasoning mix.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed




Thank you all....   I can't wait to taste them also....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 24, 2015)

Lookin great Dave !


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin great Dave !





Thanks WHB...  in a few hours they'll be tasted..


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice looking Sticks Dave!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2015)

I just turned the smoker off.....   they are in there cooling now.....    In a bit, there will be MONEY shots.....


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2015)

They came out good, very good.....   A bit of heat in the back of the throat.....   Moist.....  I think it's a keeper.......

The short link ?????    DO NOT poke holes in collagen casings to try and let air pockets out....    the casings 
tear open ......














DSCF2203.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 25, 2015




















DSCF2204.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 25, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 25, 2015)

Dave, great lookin sticks !  Them look real tasty..   Thumbs Up   A couple of them with a cold one, Mmmm !


----------



## daveomak (Jul 25, 2015)

You betcha...    a cold one is optimal.....


----------



## driedstick (Jul 31, 2015)

Dave sorry I'm late to the party them sure do look good, - As hot as it is to be this weekend you better get that beer on Ice for a cold one with one of them there snack sticks. 

Keep cool 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## daveomak (Jul 31, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Dave sorry I'm late to the party them sure do look good, - As hot as it is to be this weekend you better get that beer on Ice for a cold one with one of them there snack sticks.
> 
> Keep cool
> 
> ...




Cold ones in the beer fridge as I type....   S'pose to be 106 today....    WHEW !!!!   that's hot....   AC works.... that's GOOD....


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 1, 2015)

Great looking sticks Dave!!


----------



## boykjo (Aug 1, 2015)

DanMcG said:


> Great looking sticks Dave!!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks guys....    Bride REALLY likes them....    I think the AmesPhos does a good job keeping them moist.....     

Next batch will have mace....   I was gonna put it in this time but got distracted..   I hate that...


----------



## reinhard (Aug 1, 2015)

Lookin good Dave!!!!  Like that tube as well..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Reinhard


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks Reinhard...     The tube is cool....    .500 OD and  .472 ID ...   meat is easy to push through the tube...


----------



## doug kiser (Nov 21, 2015)

Dave, Could you walk me through how and where you got that brass stuff tube. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2015)

Doug, morning...... If you have an Ace Hardware near you, they may have it.... that's where I got mine....     Or Grainger has it....

http://www.grainger.com/product/Tub...m/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/4EEF9_AS01?$smthumb$

http://www.grainger.com/product/K-S-PRECISION-METALS-Metal-Assortment-16NH30?opr=APPD&pbi=4EEH5

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_in_-...+tubing&ie=UTF8&qid=1448115821&rnid=702513011


....Retailers that may carry it....
http://www.ksmetals.com/RetailLocations.html

Using a flaring tool, gently heat the end of the tube to anneal (soften) the metal...   expand the end.... reheat,.... expand..... until you have a decent flare that will stick in one of the tubes you have...  Done.... 

You have to be sure the tube you get fits the flaring tool or it won't flare...  That's why I chose 1/2"....  

You may have a retailer near you... check the list..   the tube has a HUGE ID that helps reduce pressure in your stuffer...


----------

